# Chateau Amon-Re



## heeftmeer (Feb 1, 2011)

On sunday we drove to Belgium again to visit this old villa near Antwerpen.
When we were in the villa the owner of the building brought us a visit too and called the police. They came and had a little talk with us about visiting private grounds and that it was not allowed to break in.
After half an hour let us go and we followed the road to another urbexsite called Cité du Dragon.
We don't know the story about the building and their egyptian paintings. Maybee someone of you know the story. http://www.heeftmeer.nl/index.php?id=140


----------



## King Al (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like a very impressive building, any external pics heeftmeer?


----------



## heeftmeer (Feb 1, 2011)

King Al said:


> Looks like a very impressive building, any external pics heeftmeer?



Some call it a Chateau but its more a grand villa. One with the policecar. Sorry


----------



## King Al (Feb 1, 2011)

Either way I'd live there Hope the Politie didn't give you much trouble!


----------



## heeftmeer (Feb 1, 2011)

King Al said:


> Either way I'd live there Hope the Politie didn't give you much trouble!



They were very curious. We traveled 328km to enter this place. They had a kind of respect for it. Its heavy and hard work "urbexing"


----------



## Mad Larkin (Feb 2, 2011)

awesome site! id love a wander around that!


----------



## Munchh (Feb 2, 2011)

Gorgeous house heeftmeer. I'm bowled over by the fine fittings you're finding in some of these properties. Many thanks.


----------



## heeftmeer (Feb 2, 2011)

Munchh said:


> Gorgeous house heeftmeer. I'm bowled over by the fine fittings you're finding in some of these properties. Many thanks.



Belgium is the place to be and makes things much easier to find details. Many thanks for your comment


----------



## rectory-rat (Feb 2, 2011)

You really find some great places, many thanks for sharing.
Belgium has many great sites, such a shame when I was born there I wasn't into urbex yet lol 

-RR


----------



## hnmisty (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, you sure do find them! Am I missing something...why are there so many of these amazing mansions abandoned in Belgium? Or are you just really, _really_ good at finding them?

Whichever way, thanks a lot!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, what a gorgeous place! Such lovely details...especially that staircase.


----------



## heeftmeer (Feb 9, 2011)

hnmisty said:


> Wow, you sure do find them! Am I missing something...why are there so many of these amazing mansions abandoned in Belgium? Or are you just really, _really_ good at finding them?
> 
> Whichever way, thanks a lot!



Good contacts with poeple finding them.


----------

